# really gentle swarm



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is a video of a really gentle swarm in Berkeley CA. It was a warm still day. If every swarm were this easy to catch it would make for a much duller hobby!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8aUK7ctRU


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a fun time  Love a nice swarm like that.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Most I catch are very gentle, BUT every once in a while (like yesterday) I get the crap stung out of me and chased back to my truck for being complacent. 

Glad I at least wore a veil! 

Hands look like lobster claws today


----------

